# CPU Usage 100% On Games PLZ HELP



## Diek (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok... I've heard it's ok that its 100% while playing games, I've heard it's bad...
I just want to figure out why it is, and how I can stop it...
I believe the problems started when I put in a Gig stick of DDR (Ultra) Ram into the first slot on the MB.
Than, whenever I play Sim Golf, Quake III, Starcraft, or Doom 3 I check the Task Manager, (While game is minimized) and it's 100%. Now the first time I noticed this, I let it go while playing sim golf. Than about 30 min later the computer shut off. So here I am, seeking assistance from thee. Any information could be necessary. Could I have an excess of memory?

Here is my HiJackThis Log incase you need it.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 3:30:28 AM, on 1/4/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\locator.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Deepnet Explorer\Deepnet.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
F:\Software\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://newgrounds.com/
O1 - Hosts: 64.91.255.87 www.dcsresearch.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using LeechGet - file://F:\Software\LeechGet 2004\\AddUrl.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using LeechGet Wizard - file://F:\Software\LeechGet 2004\\Wizard.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Parse with LeechGet - file://F:\Software\LeechGet 2004\\Parser.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0E2EA22B-DA69-4268-8DAB-0E25C45D5B4D}: NameServer = 66.133.191.35 170.215.255.114
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{0E2EA22B-DA69-4268-8DAB-0E25C45D5B4D}: NameServer = 66.133.191.35 170.215.255.114
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPH11 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPHipm11.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe

I've run all anti-virus, (norton) all anti-trojans, spybot, defragged, ad-awared, pc bug doctored... My computer is clean... Well it will be when I figure out his 100% cpu problem.
Any help is appreciated and thank you in advance...


----------



## bobol (Jan 28, 2004)

bump;
i see a coupla fixes needed there, but some1 else may do better giving a fuller picture. Once hjt read/analysed/fixed then cosider asking a moderator to move this thread to the Games forum.


----------



## Diek (Jan 4, 2005)

Well if you see any obvious ones please point them out.

Again another call for help, anyone else plz.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Put a tick by each of the following and have hijack FIX them after closing any open windows

O1 - Hosts: 64.91.255.87 www.dcsresearch.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)

About your main problem its not really my territory but I think you can have an excess of memory,your motherboard has to be able to support it ....I will get this moved to the games forum for you .....


----------



## Diek (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks, deleting those things didn't really help.
I think my MB has a 3 Gig max... maybe it's just a weird stick, I'll mess with the memory tommorow. Thanks for all your help so far.

Any other suggestions or opinions are still welcome.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Moved to Games 

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Since you say it shuts off, I'd be looking at a heat issue.


----------



## Raiten (Dec 22, 2004)

I have this same exact problem. Mine occurs when i minimize World of Warcraft, i've done all that you have, and i also have 1GB of PC2100 RAM. My mobo is capable of 2GB so i don't have too much. I ran Norton, Adaware, Spyware blaster and tried shutting off the other "Services" that run on my computer that aren't neccessary. But still nothing. If anyone can figure this out i would be infinatley in your debt.


----------



## Diek (Jan 4, 2005)

Well yeah, it was probobly overheated because the cpu was bookin like a mutt...

Would it be the placement of the ram on the MB? The first slot is supposed to be used specially or somthing, anyone opinions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ram placement isn't going to fix overheating. However, as a general rule, most boards like a chip in the first slot, I usually put the largest first.


----------



## TurboHatch (Dec 29, 2004)

diek....do this...open ur task manager and go to processes....sort by user name....whatever is system needs to stay...whatever is under the name ur computer is for example mine is turbo hatch...the desktop name...whatever is used on that can be deleted EXCEPT explorer.exe that is the only one i have open and games....everyhting else must stay...try that and see how it works out for u


----------



## Diek (Jan 4, 2005)

Nah Turbo that didn't do anything... It has to be some hidden process I cant see or find... Anymore help please, I really don't want to run a program while at 100%...


----------



## TurboHatch (Dec 29, 2004)

thats the only thing i can think of diek...look on ur task manager and see what processes are running at high percentages...thats what lags u...if u can get it down to 10% and below...ur good to go


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
is bad
it can take 20 to 99% prosiscer
stop it by clicking it and clicking
end proccese


----------



## Diek (Jan 4, 2005)

still nothing... I'm totally lost, Only thing I could think of is defective processor...


----------



## TurboHatch (Dec 29, 2004)

only ything i can think of is to reformat maybe u got adware or spyware...


----------



## Topato (Aug 6, 2004)

It sounds like an overheating problem. I had the same problem with a brand-new viao i bought. It's funny because the even the manual said "Do not open!! Componants will burn you!! Wait 2-3 hours after shut-down before preforming maitnence."


----------



## Diek (Jan 4, 2005)

I just dont get it, I have a fine fan, and it only runs 100% on certain programs, 

I play ff8 on the computer and I started the chocobo world program, tiny tiny program... It ran it at 100% processor... I'm totally stumped...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When it 'shuts off' like you indicated in your first post, can you get into the bios to look at the cpu temp? Can you start right up again, or do you need cool down time first?


----------



## Diek (Jan 4, 2005)

I just started right up again, I think I checked it and it wasn't that hot, like 51 Celsius
I got a friend that thinks this is just normal, it's just how the processor works...


----------



## alferret (Jan 8, 2005)

Running a CPU @ 100% 24/7 *WILL NOT* harm it in any way as long as the cooling is ok.

My RC5-72 box Barton 2800+ @ 3400+ was running 24\7 @ 100% @ around 47c (+- 10c dependant on ambient air temp) for over 9 months.

As for processes running in the background.

Type run\msconfig > start-up tab> and uncheck everything thats got a tick next to it, apply and reboot.

See how that goes, if no change check the one's you unchecked, reboot and look at processes as mentioned earlier.

Edit **

I notice in your sig you say you got enough cooling to freeze ice, dont matter how good\big or expensive your fans are if there is no through flow of air in the right direction then you'll never cool you machine properly.

Hope this helps....


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Even though 100% cpu usage is normal for many people, and even healthy that games get all the power, i do say you clear our spyware and viruses etc from your system.  -neon


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Diek said:


> I just started right up again, I think I checked it and it wasn't that hot, like 51 Celsius
> I got a friend that thinks this is just normal, it's just how the processor works...


But how much higher does it get?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

You have 3 sticks of memory 2x512 and 1x1gig yes? are they of similar quality cos you may be causing a bottleneck there. Try the 1gig on its own to see if you get the same result, they may be the same spec but some out perform others by a long way.
Sounds like CPU overheating to me though. Or maybe even AGP card, are you cooling that as well? is it set to AGPx4 or AGPx8.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

My comp rareley reaches 50F. 51C is quite hot.


----------

